# Netzwerk internen Zugriff unterbinden



## NetteMann (15. Februar 2008)

Guten Tag,

ist es möglich ein Netzwerk so zu gestalten das zwar 5 leute Internet haben ABER sich nicht untereinander erreichen. Also das der Datentransfer unter den Clients unterbunden ist. Geht doch eig nur mit Statischenrouten oder? Na gut vielleicht Client A im 192.168.0.2 Client B im 192.168.3.2 Netz .... nur in dem Fall sehe ich ein ein prob mit dem Router.


----------



## 28dayslater (15. Februar 2008)

Also wenn die per WLAN dran sind....bei der Fritz!Box kannst du die Einstellung: "WLAN-Geräte dürfen untereinander kommunizieren einstellen".

Vielleicht hilft es ja weiter


----------



## AndreG (15. Februar 2008)

Moin,

Feste Routen auf den Clients wäre eine Möglichkeit. 

Oder wenn sie sich nur nicht in der Netzwerkumgebung sehen sollen, 
dann block mit der Windows Firewall einfach die Ports auf den Rechnern und schon sieht keiner mehr den anderen. 

Allerdings ist es über die Ip dann immer noch möglich. Also z.B. \\192.168.x.x\C$.

Mfg  Andre


----------



## NetteMann (15. Februar 2008)

Ne sollte wenn schon so sein das die gar net kommunizieren können. Also war die Idee mit den statischen routen wohl die sinnvollste. Soll über LAN (Cat5) laufen. Und verschiedene Wohnungen beliefern, deswegen auch das kommuniezier verbot.


----------



## Navy (16. Februar 2008)

Du suchst einen managable Switch der VLANs beherscht.


----------



## NetteMann (17. Februar 2008)

Die sind ja unbezahlbar oO


----------



## olqs (18. Februar 2008)

Unbezahlbar würd ich nicht sagen.

Einen 8-Port Gigabit Switch von HP der Vlan fähig ist bekommst du ab ~120€ (Procurve 1800-8G).

Der hat zwar für die Konfiguration nur das Webinterface, aber das sollte reichen.


----------



## AndreG (19. Februar 2008)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Unbezahlbar würd ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Einen 8-Port Gigabit Switch von HP der Vlan fähig ist bekommst du ab ~120€ (Procurve 1800-8G).
> 
> Der hat zwar für die Konfiguration nur das Webinterface, aber das sollte reichen.



Nen 8 Port Gb Switch gibts für 50€ und die Routen umsonst  Von daher lohnt es sich nicht.  Es dient nur der Faulheit 

Mfg Andre


----------



## Navy (19. Februar 2008)

> Nen 8 Port Gb Switch gibts für 50€ und die Routen umsonst  Von daher lohnt es sich 
> nicht.

Klasse Idee. Sich auf den guten Willen der anderen User zu verlassen ist ja einer *der* Grundsätze der Netzwerktechnik.

Mal ernsthaft: Diese Art des... äh... Routings ist erstens unter Windows nicht so ohne weiteres durchzusetzen (gerade wenn die Clients per DHCP ihre Adressen beziehen) und zweites sehr unsicher.
Selbst wenn die User ihren traffic filtern ist es möglich traffic mitzuschneiden, zu verändern  oder sonstwie das Netzwerk zu manipulieren.

> Es dient nur der Faulheit 

Selbst mit Emoticon ist die Aussage falsch.


----------



## olqs (19. Februar 2008)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Nen 8 Port Gb Switch gibts für 50€ und die Routen umsonst  Von daher lohnt es sich nicht.  Es dient nur der Faulheit
> 
> Mfg Andre



Bei so einem Setup wie gewünscht, muss der Netzwerktraffic getrennt werden, ansonsten kann sich jeder Client in jedes Netz hängen.

Mit unterschiedlichen IP Netzen in nem geswitcheten Netzwerk sieht jeder Client den Traffic der anderen. Es reicht den Promiscuous Mode aufzudrehen und z.B. Wireshark laufen zu lassen.

Desweiteren wird kein Client daran gehindert sich einfach ne IP aus nem anderen Subnetz zu geben. Für einfache Zugriffe auf dieses Netz reicht das. Ansonsten können die Routen auch am Client manuell eingetragen werden. Um die rauszufinden reicht das Sniffer Log.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch ein Router mit je einem Interface pro Subnetz. Dann würde die Trennung der übernehmen und es würde pro Subnetz ein einfacher Switch ohne Vlan Unterstützung reichen.

Eine Clientseitige Lösung für die Netzwerksicherheit ist immer noch die schlechteste Lösung.


----------

